# ReQueening with Cells



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am planning on making 200 splits this summer. I am going to shake the bees/queen down and break them in half and put a mated queen in the top. After breaking the top split off I want to requeen the bottoms with cells. Would putting that cell in the bottom with a protector do any good? Or would it be better to give them time to build, give them a super, and put the queen cell in the super?


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

This year when making nucs they all got cells. Three weeks later when we checked for take only 10% of the old queens remained. I have done this twice since with same results hope this helps


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Way more effective than I thought it would be. Did you put the cells in the day you split them? Did you use a 5 frame nuc or just split them 2-3 ways in deeps?


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

They had 24 hr before cells and were 5 frame nucs 1 brood 1 frame bees 1 frame honey 2 foundation


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey Scott, How do you know you only had 10% of the old queens left? Just wondering.
Nick


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Also, did you put the cells in on the hatch date?


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

Nucs with queens were marked. The old queens had tiger tails and new did not. The cells hatched the day we put them in we had several walkers.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Your putting the cells in 
With a mated queen 

If so 

The result is the mated one?? 
#1 Is killed by bees 

#2 Leaves on her own? 

#3 New hatch kills her?


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Scott, greatly appreciate the insight.


----------

